
How Startups Can Attract Top Female Talent - spikewestern
https://shecancode.io/blog/how-startups-can-attract-top-female-talent
======
PaulHoule
Set up anywhere in the U.S. other than the West Coast and you can do pretty
good. (You definitely see the "brogrammers + den mothers" pattern in the
flyover states, but in the flyover states, the "den mother" is almost
certainly one of the principals)

